# Como circula o CO2 à volta da Terra durante 1 ano



## Aristocrata (18 Nov 2014 às 14:46)

A NASA, como sempre, oferece-nos maravilhas, autênticas pérolas, sobre a meteorologia e climatologia um pouco por todo o mundo.
Desta vez, traz-nos uma animação computorizada sobre como se comporta a circulação do dióxido de carbono ao redor do globo terrestre.
Soberbo...
Podemos ver claramente que a maior quantidade de CO2 provêm do hemisfério norte, e a maior parte dele acaba a circular em latitudes elevadas, próximas do pólo norte.
Poderei especular aqui: será esta a razão principal para o aumento da temperatura média no pólo norte nestas últimas décadas? Principalmente durante o inverno, altura em que a fotossínte (captação do CO2 pelas plantas) é menor? É que se repararmos no lado oposto, na Antártida, há muito menos CO2 a circular e, como tem sido reconhecido, a Antártida tem aquecido muito mais lentamente do que o Ártico. mas isto é uma suposição minha...
O que é certo que a animação é relativa a apenas 1 ano, mas dá.nos tantas pista sobre a circulação dos ventos ao redor da Terra.


Mais nesta página:

NASA


----------



## Chingula (2 Dez 2014 às 15:35)

Este interessante vídeo demonstra que o que se passa no hemisfério Norte é independente do hemisfério Sul...claro em termos de circulação geral da atmosfera, o mesmo não se passa com os oceanos.


----------

